# DIY Projects



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

hey guys im making this thread for DYI projects and i have two projects that im gonna post for ya.

1. first one is the DYI lighting system. i picked up a T-5 dual lighting system from my local pet store for $30 ( does not inclue a ficture to hold the lights) the a bought 38'' peice of esatroft, some duckwork tape ( not duck tape, this is shinny on both sides) black spray paint, and two end caps for the eastroft. all of this stuff you can get at home depo for less than $30

step one: spray paint the eastroft, and the end caps, let that dry ( doesnt have to be black can be whatever colour u want).

step two: assemble the unit, and then add the duckwork tape as a relective surface of the inside (where your putting the lights) of the eastroft.

step three: add the mounting brackets from the t-5 lighting system that comes in the box and taadaa one homemade lighting system done for under $60

P9201802 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:welldone:


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

the second one will be up on monday cause its not finished yet.


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok as promised the second project. The second project that I’ve been working on and now have finished is a hardwood cover for a steel stand tank, and many of you might have this problem a wife who hates the look of bare steel. So to get started ill list some thing you’ll need to start the project. *TOOLS:* table saw, compound saw/or skill saw, hammer, nails and finishing nails, and whatever else you might tweak your project to be like. *MATERIALS:* I only used oak wood except for the skeletal support, 4’x8’ sheet of door skin, 2 3’ long double corner trim, 8’ of picture frame stock, 7’ of top trim, and 12’ of 1”x2” pine for the skeletal supports, I stained mine so if you want to do that you’ll also need a pint of stain, urethane, brushes and everything else to do that part.
 Skeletal FRame and More stainning | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
First: do all your staining. This should take a couple of days to stain and urethane properly.
Staining the wood | Flickr - Photo Sharing! Adding the urethane! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Second: construct the skeletal frame, for the frame needed to be on the inside 36.5”x28”x16” (base, height, width). After the skeletal frame is constructed and the stain wood has dried, cut the panels and trim and add them to the frame ( I used both glue and finishing nails to attach all the panels and trim). After this is done and if you design like mine has a cabinet door, cut out the door with saw and take the measurements for the picture frame stock door. I took the 8’ of picture frame stock, cut it all on 45 degree angles, and used a piece of door skin for the centre and it looks good. Add hinges and a handle and you done. My total cost was about $175 (oak isn’t cheap)

After she’s complete slip her over the tank and stand and she should look something lik this. Enjoy!
Finished Product! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

and just incase you where wondering im switching that tank over to salt water. thats why there is no fish!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Talon said:


> and just incase you where wondering im switching that tank over to salt water. thats why there is no fish!


 :BIGwinky:


----------



## sedrostyle (Apr 2, 2011)

That is awesome.. I may have to use this to make a stand for my 29gallon out of scraps at work  Idk about buying full out oak. We do have mahogany lying around. Dunno about the paneling for the side.
Well done tho!


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

if anyone else has done a DIY fish project please share it with everyone


----------



## TheresaMcMurrough (Jan 27, 2012)

*DIY 40 gal. tank stand.*

Needed a tank stand for my 40 gal. breeder 36x18x16. So, I went to all the local pet stores and found they all had wood paneling. I felt like i had been sucked in to a time warp back to 1970.:shock: I hate the bare metal stands also.:smoke: What is a girl to do? I am pretty creative and think outside the box. I went to my local hardware store and bought supplies to make my very own personalized fish tank stand. :lol::lol: Coming from a family that likes to build things we had plenty of cinder blocks lying around so I used those for the base. I had three large cinders and 20 or so of the decorative ones. Those i put three rows of and also across the back at the corners. The plywood was used in between the cinders and decorative ones so I would have a shelf. After they were stacked as tall I felt was safe I then put another plywood on top to displace the weight of the tank evenly among the cinders. The tank was then placed on top of the Plywood. I then began to set up my tank. It felt a little rustic so I took some scrap plywood and placed it across the front top and bottom to make it look more polished. I also had some off white cotton that i glued into the space like a curtain that would cover the obtrusive cinders. The open side on the left was covered with cotton also. I then painted the plywood very carefully with some off white paint we also had lying around. My husbands jaw dropped when he saw the finished product. He has seen me do many creative things but actually making a piece of furniture he believed was out of my grasp. So, if anyone out there is thinking of building a fish tank stand i can help u with some ideas. Pictures Below!:yourock::thankyou:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicely done,:thumbsup: I must say!!!!!


----------



## TheresaMcMurrough (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks a million! I started with a tiny betta 1 gal. and look at me now! I would have a tank in every room if my family would permit it. I could stare at them all day. I am learning and constantly reading.


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

pictures look awsome. thanks for sharing.


----------

